# Where are they now?



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

One of the best things about mountainbiking is the wild plethora of personalities involved. So, let's share information about some of the more interesting characters we know or have read about over the years.

Larry Hibbard: Anybody know what he's up to these days? He used to race singlespeed and cyclocross for Retrotec, and lived in a tree house. Apparently he's one of the early examples of the mountainbike bum...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

As of a few years ago he was still living and racing in the Santa Cruz, CA, area.


----------



## SludgeFactory (Jul 11, 2008)

Speaking of Retrotec, Does anyone know what became of Bob Seals? We used to ride on his place in Chico every now and again. Great ridding but the poison oak was terrible.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

SludgeFactory said:


> Speaking of Retrotec, Does anyone know what became of Bob Seals?


Bob is living in Santa Cruz and it sounds like he is still riding a bit. I talked to him about 18 months ago and he said he was playing a lot of music in his band and traveling. He had tried to donate his first frame to the MTB hall of fame but didn't get a reply so a friend that runs a shop in SC let me know and he sent it out for display. Bob gave me a list of the parts build so maybe one day I'll do it justice Vise Bike will ride again. He sounds like a great guy with a bunch of stories. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I bet ya that bike has more stories to tell than Bob does. 



stan lee said:


> Bob is living in Santa Cruz and it sounds like he is still riding a bit. I talked to him about 18 months ago and he said he was playing a lot of music in his band and traveling. He had tried to donate his first frame to the MTB hall of fame but didn't get a reply so a friend that runs a shop in SC let me know and he sent it out for display. Bob gave me a list of the parts build so maybe one day I'll do it justice Vice Bike will ride again. He sounds like a great guy with a bunch of stories. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

stan lee said:


> Bob is living in Santa Cruz and it sounds like he is still riding a bit. I talked to him about 18 months ago and he said he was playing a lot of music in his band and traveling. He had tried to donate his first frame to the MTB hall of fame but didn't get a reply so a friend that runs a shop in SC let me know and he sent it out for display. Bob gave me a list of the parts build so maybe one day I'll do it justice Vice Bike will ride again. He sounds like a great guy with a bunch of stories. :thumbsup:


Are you at Monkey Wrench in Lincoln? I stop by almost every time i'm in town. I'll be in Lincoln for the summer so i'll definitely be stopping by the new place to see the goods!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Vlad said:


> One of the best things about mountainbiking is the wild plethora of personalities involved. So, let's share information about some of the more interesting characters we know or have read about over the years.
> 
> Larry Hibbard: Anybody know what he's up to these days? He used to race singlespeed and cyclocross for Retrotec, and lived in a tree house. Apparently he's one of the early examples of the mountainbike bum...


Mountain Larry lived up in the redwoods near Aptos and was nicknamed Mountain Larry.

I don't recall him racing for Retrotec or SS though (but he could have). I remember KHS, Yeti, and then fairly recently riding for the Family Cycling Center team out of Santa Cruz. One time at Mammoth his bars broke so he used a stick stuck into the other side so he could finish the race.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Slimpee said:


> Are you at Monkey Wrench in Lincoln?


That is where the frame is but I'm not there currently- the new MWC location is really cool and Nate, Eric and Carl are great guys.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

"One time at Mammoth his bars broke so he used a stick stuck into the other side so he could finish the race".
That episode(stick as handlebar) happened to the Hib at the Worlds....It was Metabief ...

I was right next to him when this happened,and ,due to no outside support for MB racing, could only sit idly by+give him verbal encouragement....

And yes, he finished the CC event


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan lee said:


> Nate, Eric and Carl are great guys.


Eeeeeeh. ut:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssulljm said:


> "One time at Mammoth his bars broke so he used a stick stuck into the other side so he could finish the race".
> That episode(stick as handlebar) happened to the Hib at the Worlds....It was Metabief ...
> 
> I was right next to him when this happened,and ,due to no outside support for MB racing, could only sit idly by+give him verbal encouragement....
> ...


You taunted him?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Don Myrah is still in the NorCal Bay Area and has since gotten back into racing. I believe he's riding for Ibis/Buy-Cell and doing damn well.

He was at the LG Turkey Day ride last year. I expect he'll be there again this year.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I believe the picture above is a repainted ChrisCross.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

You taunted him? 

It was more like a "hey Larry, your screwed,but ya may as well finish" sort of a deal...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

From last week:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> From last week:


So it looks like he's racing for the new Ibis on an old Ibis?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

It's nice to see racers from the old days still riding.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Neil Murdoch aka Richard Gordon Bannister, mountain bike hall of famer and drug fugitive. He was sentenced to 9 years in 2001, and so should be a free man now. Any news where he is? He should write a book of his experiences, which should serve as a cautionary tale for the rest of us.


----------



## curtis inglis (Dec 5, 2005)

Larry raced for Retrotec in the mid 90s for a year or two.


----------

